
Climate Change Is Hitting the Insurance Industry Hard. How Swiss Re Is Adapting - throwaway5752
https://fortune.com/longform/insurance-industry-climate-change-swiss-re-reinsurance/
======
rosege
Interesting. I saw someone saying (not on HN) that they wouldn't believe
global warming until insurance companies started worrying about it.

------
vixen99
'Christian Mumenthaler, Swiss Re’s chief executive, told shareholders this
past March, in the company’s 2018 annual report. And Swiss Re is convinced,
Mumenthaler made clear, that the trend is linked to rising temperatures'.

Even the IPCC has shown that decadal rates of drought, storms, flooding,
hurricanes, cyclones, tornadoes, and the rate of sea-level rise have not
registered any statistically significant change during the recent period of
warming that was partially induced by CO2.

~~~
Arnt
"Even the IPCC"? You make it sound as if the IPCC were some sort of advocacy
group.

That aside, there's no conflict. You're talking about whether the current data
is within trend lines, Swiss Re is saying that the errors bars on its
forecasts are growing wider.

wider error bars (less accurate forecasts) is a problem for an insurer, even
if the middle of the forecast isn't moving.

